# Bildrotation ohne neuladen der HP,wie



## SanSebastian (23. Juni 2004)

Ich möchte als Hintergrund verschiedene Bilder anzeigen lassen,die jeweils ca. 5sec angezeigt werden sollen,bevor das nächste kommt.Quasi wie ein Abspann bloß weiß ich nicht genau wie ich das machen soll,ohne die ganze Seite neuladen zu müssen...
soll ja für den User selbst nicht störend sein,so dass Text ohne Unterbrechung angezeigt werden kann,geht das?Wenn ja wie?(Nen gedankenanstoß bitte)
Wie stelle ich das am besten mit dem Timer an das die Bilder nur eine gewisse zeit angezeigt werden
Würde mich freuen, wenn die eine oder andere frage von euch beantwortet werden könnte!
mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Tucker (23. Juni 2004)

Hm, genau kann ich dir das auch nicht sagen, aber stöbere doch mal im JavaScript Forum. 

Dort findest bestimmt was zu "dynamischer Bildwechsel". Wenn ich da was finden sollte, würde ich einfach weiter probieren, z.B. in dem du den Bildwechsel als Funktion schreibst und diese dann bei <body background=""> einfügst.


----------



## SanSebastian (23. Juni 2004)

geht es auch mit PHP,würde nur ungern auch noch jscript verwenden


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Juni 2004)

Wie wärs mit einem animierten Gif?


----------



## Tucker (23. Juni 2004)

Mit PHP geht es nicht, da PHP serverseitig ist. Geht nur mit clientseitigen Scripten, wie z.B. JavaScript, oder auch Flash.

Aber die Idee von fatalus ist natürlich am einfachsten.


----------



## Radhad (23. Juni 2004)

Das animierte *.gif Bild wäre viel zu groß!


----------



## Sven Petruschke (23. Juni 2004)

Zeige doch das Bild und/oder den Text in einem Frame  an und lade via META-Refresh aller paar Sekunden neu. PHP könnte dabei unterstützend wirken, indem die Seite des Frames neu generiert wird (sowohl Refresh-Link, alsauch Bild-Source).

snuu


----------



## SanSebastian (23. Juni 2004)

danke das einfachste und sinnvollste ist wohl wirklich die lösung mit javascript...
hab auch schon gefunden was ich gesucht hab 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23764&highlight=bildwechsel 

fals es noch jemand anderen interessiert...

aber danke für die Hilfe


----------

